# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Pesca >  como llegar al embalse de nogales

## rafael lucena

Estimados Señores:

Me gustaría saber si alguien me podría decir como se llega al embalse de nogales ( Badajoz ) desde la ciudad de Badajoz ya que he ido varias veces y siguiendo las indicaciones de gente que dicen haber ido no he consegui9do llegar al pantano y me gustaría saber si alguien me podría decir como se llega y si me pueden facilitar alguna ruta para no volverme a perder y poder pescar en dicho embalse

----------


## Luján

Hola!

Prueba con esta ruta: http://goo.gl/maps/BcJRq

Resumiendo: Sales de Badajoz por la N-432. Te desvías en La Albuera hacia la derecha para coger la N-435 hasta Almendral. Ahí, tuerces a la izquierda en la EX-105, rodeando Torre de Miguel Sesmero hasta poco antes de llegar al pueblo de Nogales. Aquí tuerces a la derecha para atravesar Nogales por la Carretera del Pilar, saliendo del pueblo por la BAV-3029. Unos 3.4 Km después, tuerces a la izquierda para entrar en lo que Google llama Calle Mártires y ya casi está. Derecha-Izquierda y en apenas 2km llegas a una recula del embalse.

----------

